# Where to put 3M Paint Protection Film?



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

I am going to order some of the 3M Paint Protection Film to protect the back end since I have read of many that are having problems in that area.

Question is, what is the bad area? Should I just do the lip of the rear panel at the door opening or do I need to do half the rear door?

Normal paint chipping I can live with (hence I will not do the front of the car) but weird areas that are getting the paint stripped off I do not need.

Thanks,
Burt


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Between the "rear" of the rear door and the "front" of the rear wheel openings. You might want to wrap it into the door opening (the gap between the body structure and the actual door). My door sits a little inboard allowing chips to occur in the door gap. Suggest you make a paper template which you can trace onto the product. Use soapy water to wet the surfaces, apply, squeege the bubbles and excess out. Good luck!


----------

